# Should I get boy or girl?



## tor-tise (Aug 5, 2012)

Im getting a baby sulcata this week and im not sure should I get a boy or a girl?

Thanks


----------



## Creedence (Aug 5, 2012)

If you're getting a baby, it's pretty much impossible to tell.


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 5, 2012)

exactly if it's a baby it will be impossible to tell.
Take 2 babies


----------



## dmmj (Aug 6, 2012)

You won't be able to tell with babies, and even if they say temp sexed for female, there is no guarantee, just a better chance of it.


----------



## tyrs4u (Aug 6, 2012)

Sadly everyone here is right. I have 4, 3 female 1 Male. It was suppose to be 2/2. But you can barely tell; even at Ten Inches of Growth... My girls were 11 inches before they were sexed. My male, I'm still not 100% since he hasn't mounted anyone & is a sweetheart. Go fig... Xo


----------



## tor-tise (Aug 6, 2012)

im gonna name him/her Clifford so its a boy/girl name in my opinion


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2012)

tyrs4u said:


> Sadly everyone here is right. I have 4, 3 female 1 Male. It was suppose to be 2/2. But you can barely tell; even at Ten Inches of Growth... My girls were 11 inches before they were sexed. My male, I'm still not 100% since he hasn't mounted anyone & is a sweetheart. Go fig... Xo



If you have 3 girls and 1 boy, that's better and safer then if it was 2 and 2.


----------



## princessdreamsxxx (Aug 6, 2012)

I would be thrilled with that result 3 females and 1 male that's a perfect breeding setup that's what I have and my male loves it lol


----------



## mctlong (Aug 6, 2012)

princessdreamsxxx said:


> I would be thrilled with that result 3 females and 1 male that's a perfect breeding setup that's what I have and my male loves it lol



Haha! I bet any male would love that!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 6, 2012)

You won't be able to tell


----------

